# The British Merchant Navy



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the time of year to think about all the ships and crew that were lost in the two World wars and any other conflict since.
The only details I could find are as follows.
WW1 14661 seamen lost due to military action. After this war King George V bestowed the title The Merchant Navy.
WW2 2828 ships were lost along with 30,000 seamen.
Other interesting facts are that in 1957 the Merchant Navy had 2042 ships and in 2008 it was down to 180 ships. The good days were over.


----------



## sheringham (Dec 22, 2008)

At the National Memorial Arboretum at Alrewas, Staffordshire. 
2820 Oak trees represent one for every British MN vessel lost during WW11. Most have plaques and some have crew lists.
Of course there are memorials to all the Services, Police and the 16000+ people who have lost their lives since the end of WW11. The stonemason continues to carve the names of the fallen in Afganistan
To visit the site is an experience of both Pride and Sorrow.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Jocko said:


> This is the time of year to think about all the ships and crew that were lost in the two World wars and any other conflict since.
> The only details I could find are as follows.
> WW1 14661 seamen lost due to military action. After this war King George V bestowed the title The Merchant Navy.
> WW2 2828 ships were lost along with 30,000 seamen.
> Other interesting facts are that in 1957 the Merchant Navy had 2042 ships and in 2008 it was down to 180 ships. The good days were over.


Very sad indeed.


----------

